# Czy potrafisz mówić po francusku?



## wolfbm1

Dzień dobry.

Zastanawiam się jak prztłumaczyć na angielski pytanie "czy potrafisz mówić po francusku"?

Wydaje mi się, sądząc po odpowiedzi w wątku na forum angielskim, że odpowiada to pytaniu "do you know how to speak French".

Czy mam rację?

Dziękuję.


----------



## jasio

Ja bym raczej powiedział "can you speak English". Ale nie jestem native'em. 

Ale na jaki język chcesz dokonać tłumaczenia? Bo co prawda domyślam się, że chodzi o angielski, ale nigdzie tego nie napisałeś.


----------



## wolfbm1

Na angielski.
Wydawało mi się, że pomiedzy angielskimi pytaniami "do you speak English" i "can you speak English" nie ma różnicy. A może jest?


----------



## wolfbm1

Znalazłem coś na angielskim forum:
 "The only thing I'd say is that "Can you speak English?" might be interpreted sometimes as meaning "Could you speak English?" rather than "Are you capable of speaking English?" I think "Do you speak English?" would be completely safe and you could use that without fear of causing offence or confusion."
Źródło: Komentarz cycloneviw w wątku "Do you speak English = Can you speak English?".


----------



## jasio

wolfbm1 said:


> Wydawało mi się, że pomiedzy angielskimi pytaniami "do you speak English" i "can you speak English" nie ma różnicy. A może jest?



O szczegóły należałoby spytać native'a, ale - zgodnie zresztą z tym, co sam wyszperałeś - znaczenie "can you speak English" jest zależne od kontekstu. W pewnych kontekstach jest odpowiednikiem "do you speak English", ale często oznacza propozycję przejścia na angielski albo np. prośbę o wyjaśnienie żargonu normalnym językiem. Podobnie zresztą jest u nas: jak ktoś coś opowiada np. w żargonie informatycznym, medycznym czy wojskowym, może usłyszeć "czy możesz mówić po polsku"?


----------



## wolfbm1

Mam sąsiadkę, Dunkę. Nie potrafi mówić dobrze po polsku, np. w sklepie powie: "poproszę pół chleb i kilo męka". Ja aż tyle nie potrafiłbym powiedzieć po duńsku.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ciekawy jestem jak przetłumaczyć zdanie na angielski: Czy ona potrafi mówić po polsku? Czy można użyć wyrażenia "know how to" aby oddać znaczenie naszego "potrafić"?

Does she know how to speak Polish?


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Ciekawy jestem jak przetłumaczyć zdanie na angielski: Czy ona potrafi mówić po polsku? Czy można użyć wyrażenia "know how to" aby oddać znaczenie naszego "potrafić"?
> 
> Does she know how to speak Polish?



Raczej:
Czy ona *umie *mówić po polsku? (posiada umiejętność)
Czy ona *potrafi *powiedzieć to po polsku? (czy uda się jej ta sztuka tu i teraz).

*Umieć *z czasownikami niedokonanymi.
*Potrafić *z czasownikami dokonanymi.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> *Umieć *z czasownikami niedokonanymi.
> *Potrafić *z czasownikami dokonanymi.



Chcesz powiedzieć, że "_umiesz to zrobić?_" albo "_potrafię czytać nuty_" są niepoprawne?


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Chcesz powiedzieć, że "_umiesz to zrobić?_" albo "_potrafię czytać nuty_" są niepoprawne?


Nie, powinienem był dodać "przeważnie".
Poza tym w języku potocznym często używa się czasowników dokonanych zamiast niedokonanych (albo vice versa), zwłaszcza w bezokoliczniku.
Ja bym jednak powiedział "_potrafisz to zrobić?_"


----------

